

A comparison of JavaScript IDE's - Nilzor
http://www.nilzorblog.com/2013/12/a-comparison-of-javascript-ides.html

======
czbond
Great post. I've been in the same boat. I've seen Sublime used but felt it was
a file editor, and not an IDE. I've used Sublimie, vim, cloud9, Eclipse.
Cloud9 is definitely the easiest of those, but I don't like always having a
cloud based ide. I'm looking into webstorm based on your review.

